# How high can you get those legs!!! (jumping)



## Harrie123 (3 April 2012)

So how high can your horses get their legs whilst jumping? I have found a few OTT pictures of mine, so lets see yours...


----------



## Kal (3 April 2012)

The picture at the right of my sig 

I cant post or see and photos on works computer


----------



## dafthoss (3 April 2012)

Yellow pony is good at getting his front legs out the way thankfully 










and then theres this one when pony doesnt like the fence but still jumps


----------



## BeckyD (3 April 2012)

Rather excessive given the tiny telegrapgh pole...


----------



## vallin (3 April 2012)

Some one decided to do the stride part of a grid as a bounce


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (3 April 2012)

Love these!!!


----------



## Firewell (3 April 2012)

My horse is awesome at this this lol, this is only a small selection of me being launched into orbit:-







This is a beautiful photo but I keep being told off for posting it, so heres the FB link:-

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...0093089665210.299972.503675209&type=3&theater

Just at home, excuse my awful position






This one is hilarious, look at my face! This was his first SJ inside:-


----------



## sakura (3 April 2012)

my mare thinks poles will eat her 













her first water tray fence - she clearly didn't want to get her feet wet 







.... ping!







there are more but the top one's my favourite, it's a shame the photo is so small!


----------



## measles (3 April 2012)

Parker, the undisputed champion in our yard of jumping ridiculously large over fences:














Charlie who we have at the moment is giving him a run for his money for the title though...














(All pics are taken by me of my horses with son riding )


----------



## Lyle (3 April 2012)




----------



## vam (3 April 2012)

she could aways get her knees well out of the way when needed


----------



## 3Beasties (3 April 2012)

A really rubbish picture but this is my 12hh pony giving it some air!


----------



## Eventer96 (3 April 2012)

Tweseldown BE90


----------



## wispagold (3 April 2012)

measles said:



			Parker, the undisputed champion in our yard of jumping ridiculously large over fences:






Click to expand...

I think Measles wins, that is just ridiculous! Has no one told him how big the fence is?!


----------



## Hedwards (3 April 2012)

Connie at her first Le Trec competition (we won) - she was focussing on the next jump a 'ditch' but thought she'd give this one some air too...







and errr... another flyer


----------



## PaddyMonty (3 April 2012)

Juno had a knack for making a small fence feel like you were jumping a GP


----------



## Dottyfordylan (3 April 2012)

Woo hoo


----------



## Dottyfordylan (3 April 2012)

Even my dog does it!?


----------



## Tinks81 (3 April 2012)

Phoenix when she was 4yo 













and now 5yo


----------



## Vetwrap (3 April 2012)

Dottyfordylan said:



			Even my dog does it!?






Click to expand...

Love this photo!

Love these threads!  They always make me smile.


----------



## measles (3 April 2012)

Love dottyfordylan's dog pic too!


----------



## Harrie123 (3 April 2012)

measles said:



			Love dottyfordylan's dog pic too!
		
Click to expand...

Me too! There is certainly a lot of 'PING' in this forum!!!!!!! 

Loving all the pictures, certainly brightening up my boring Tuesday!!!


----------



## Kallibear (3 April 2012)

Kalli believed the planks at home were not nearly as dangerous as the planks at her first every jumping comp


----------



## Dottyfordylan (3 April 2012)

Kallibear said:



			Kalli believed the planks at home were not nearly as dangerous as the planks at her first every jumping comp






Click to expand...

Love this!


----------



## KatB (3 April 2012)

Flat lining!


----------



## doratheexplorer (3 April 2012)

Ping!!!!!


----------



## JGC (3 April 2012)

This is not me riding, but it is my horse!

(Not a pro picture, my husband took it and framed it for me as a pressie, sorry about the quality)


----------



## stencilface (3 April 2012)

Not the best pic at all!







I have a great one of him jumping out of a water fence, but its only hard copy


----------



## Solo1 (3 April 2012)

My first pony had a lot of ping...







I mean, just look at that scope


----------



## madeleine1 (3 April 2012)

my brother riding my munckin





my friend riding


----------



## Harrie123 (3 April 2012)

Solo1 said:



			My first pony had a lot of ping...







I mean, just look at that scope  

Click to expand...

He he he! Very good!!!!


----------



## Jesstickle (3 April 2012)

BH when jumps were still scary. I wish they were now. Now he has no fear of poles and regularly drops his legs all over them   Although I'd settle for that as opposed to broken and on box rest which is where he is atm


----------



## jester_ben (3 April 2012)

This was a couple of weeks back...





Some people might have seen these before.





(First hedge...he likes hedges.)





Ignore the face on this one,
 and the leg and the postition however.
First time jumping the fence...I found
 it huge. First time the horse jumps it 
also...yet the second time we did it
MUCH better!


----------



## charlimouse (3 April 2012)

Jem







Harry







Murphy


----------



## MinxGTi (3 April 2012)

Sorry not the best quality, but I couldn't not add this picture to this thread!:lol:
My sister was a little bruised on landing after this!


----------



## JFTDWS (3 April 2012)

Fergles is usually the king of leaving as little space as possible, but he has his moments:













(please ignore me socking my poor, long suffering pony in the mouth here)


----------



## chameleon (3 April 2012)

There are some great photos on here but I think my rising 5 yo Full ID boy could win a frilly at this if this was a comp!!! - In his defence he hasnt done a lot of jumping as I want him to have time to mature. But the few occasions that he has jumped always have interesting results these 2 photos are from his first ever outing....(hope photos work!!)














Over winter he hasnt done anything apart from a little flat work and hacking but a couple of weeks ago this was his first jump of the New Year!! Behind the filler it is only a tiny cross .

 Going up!!!!






We have lift off!!







Have to mention that it is my fab YO on him in the pics  I would definitely have parted company from him!!


----------



## Mince Pie (3 April 2012)

OK where is Gamebird? I think Jerry could give Parker a run for his money!!


----------



## aran (3 April 2012)

These are great!

Aran flying - took a proper long one!







Silly creature!


----------



## squiz22 (3 April 2012)

I remember this took me by surprise.. funny little 4yo being super careful!

[Content removed]


----------



## squiz22 (3 April 2012)

MinxGTi said:



			Sorry not the best quality, but I couldn't not add this picture to this thread!:lol:
My sister was a little bruised on landing after this!





Click to expand...

Wow!! I just lol acorss my office! Thats brilliant!!


----------



## true dragon (3 April 2012)

MinxGTi said:



			Sorry not the best quality, but I couldn't not add this picture to this thread!:lol:
My sister was a little bruised on landing after this!





Click to expand...

thats fantastic!


----------



## Javabb94 (3 April 2012)

Here's mine!







Not quite sure what happened !


----------



## kit279 (3 April 2012)




----------



## ISH_lover (3 April 2012)

Had to add a couple of my lad and in his defense he is 13 this year and only started jumping last year. He really only jumps like this at shows 





I think he thinks this jump is definitely going to eat him 





(if anyone hasnt noticed its the blue jump we are actually jumping!!!)





This one's hiding some horse eating monsters


----------



## jessamess (3 April 2012)

not bad for an arab  and a show horse at that  hahahaha


----------



## charleysummer (3 April 2012)

changed mind at last minute!


----------



## ttt (3 April 2012)

One of my favourite pictures......


----------



## MandyMoo (3 April 2012)

haha!! some of these are absolutely BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Django Pony (3 April 2012)

Jaspy has a HUGE jump....





[/IMG]


----------



## caitlineloise (3 April 2012)

Lily and Sunny obviously agreed this needed air!


----------



## Lolo (3 April 2012)

This used to be the direct intermediate option out of the water at Blackwater Farm. Al did the big log down, then the step up- Henry then locked on to this and took himself over. He realised on take off that it was farrr bigger than he had thought (he's the same height as the fence so didn't see the width until he took off- it's as wide as it is high...). In the video, this looks very neat and tidy!







And Reg going PING SJ, something he does more and more now!


----------



## TGM (3 April 2012)

Not so much about foreleg technique, but see how carefully daughter's pony is flicking her heels to avoid touching the hedge!


----------



## Dowjones (3 April 2012)

Whispers got bendy knees too


----------



## Dowjones (3 April 2012)




----------



## kit279 (3 April 2012)

TGM said:



			Not so much about foreleg technique, but see how carefully daughter's pony is flicking her heels to avoid touching the hedge!






Click to expand...

WOW! Lovely pony and big hedge!!! :O


----------



## Lolo (3 April 2012)

TGM said:



			Not so much about foreleg technique, but see how carefully daughter's pony is flicking her heels to avoid touching the hedge!






Click to expand...

Every photo you post of your little mare makes me want her more! How is she doing?


----------



## TGM (3 April 2012)

Lolo said:



			Every photo you post of your little mare makes me want her more! How is she doing?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  She is doing very well - this was actually taken only the other weekend.  Daughter has technically outgrown her (as you can see) and I have taken over the ride on her now, but also share her with another young rider.  However daughter was desperate to hunt the other weekend and her horse needed a day off, so she took the pony instead, who loved every minute as you can see!  Only problem was daughter kept brushing her feet on the hedges!


----------



## kerilli (3 April 2012)

my far-too-scopey/spooky Moosie over a PN fence...





when we finished our round the SJ steward marvelled at the fact that I'd managed to stay on. idiot pony had done that at every fence. 
he then did this at every fence xc...


----------



## only_me (3 April 2012)

Merlin was very good at getting his legs up quickly! 
During xc











And badly edited to see how many poles I could fit it 






and just to prove that Billy does pick up too:


----------



## sakura (3 April 2012)

oh, I forgot about these







this is 1m













and flick those legs!


----------



## xspiralx (3 April 2012)

Darling Eric, whose default response to something going a bit wrong was to rocket launch himself in the air 

Fence was about 1m.


----------



## MollyMoomin (3 April 2012)

OK, so it doesn't looking especially shocking, but I think she's tucked up well considering this: 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 was the start point!


----------



## superpony (3 April 2012)

One of the few jumping pics of Sultan (nowadays hes a dressage pony!)


----------



## Jackson (3 April 2012)

Not that impressive, but when not injured, Jack jumps alone, and just for fun 






Also, rubbish quality but he decided to give this trotting pole some air, and consequently dumped me on the other side


----------



## NR99 (3 April 2012)

Oooh a game The Flying Pig can join in with   

She's looking up even if her mum isn't!






It wasn't as big as I thought mum 






Just a little stretch! 






My legs swim too 






Last one of Pig as we could go on for hours 







And just as I miss him being able to play, Mr Cruise


----------



## NR99 (3 April 2012)

Jackson said:



			Not that impressive, but when not injured, Jack jumps alone, and just for fun 






Pig does this too, when you call her in from the jump paddock she jumps all the fences on her way over instead of going round them 

Click to expand...


----------



## georgiegirl (3 April 2012)

NR99 I was going to suggest your xc pic but couldnt for the life of me remember whose it was!


----------



## Jesstickle (3 April 2012)

xspiralx said:









Darling Eric, whose default response to something going a bit wrong was to rocket launch himself in the air 

Fence was about 1m.
		
Click to expand...

hehe. Well sat! I'd have been off if mine did that


----------



## NR99 (3 April 2012)

georgiegirl said:



			NR99 I was going to suggest your xc pic but couldnt for the life of me remember whose it was!
		
Click to expand...

He hee, glad she is memorable for something other than being a moo!


----------



## Pidgeon (3 April 2012)

Just one example, and he's still going up so not caught at the highest point 





P.S. I do actually have full permission to post this picture, feel free to email Bill and ask if you do not believe me!


----------



## xspiralx (3 April 2012)

jesstickle said:



			hehe. Well sat! I'd have been off if mine did that 

Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure the video caught me going "Holy *******!" over that


----------



## Lucyad (3 April 2012)

Our first SJ show together!  he still has a tendency to do this in warm-ups:- a spectator actually asked me for my e-mail address to send me this one!  I am looking particularly green as was riding with a broken shoulder.


----------



## kirstyhen (3 April 2012)

Moot never gives her jumps much air, but she does have a super set of knees...













The dog is pretty nifty too...


----------



## daveismycat (3 April 2012)

Love these pics!!

Here's my girl; she decided she'd jump the big class even if I wasn't brave enough to enter.  And yes, she still does have back teeth.


----------



## FigJam (3 April 2012)

Any excuse to post Hopalong photos!    Possibly got carried away, but I am lucky that she is a very careful jumper so leads to me having too many photos to choose from. 

Scary fish;






You can never trust a water tray...






First time back jumping after 18 months off, telling me that 55cm is an insult?! 






One of my favourite SJ photos;






Please ignore numpty on top, this was only our 3rd or 4th XC lesson and this was a PN corner! 






Best give fences with water running under them extra height!












It's ok, Hopalong can sort it out when we get too close! 






Really no need to add extra height to a Nov height box fence!






Still doesn't trust ditches 100%;












Hopalong does not "do" brushing through brush!


----------



## DanaHart (4 April 2012)

Jumping as a 4yo


----------



## Tarte Au Citron (4 April 2012)

This is one of the spotty brute's most favourite tricks 





No matter how tiny excessive jump must be applied 




















The speed demon also likes to occasionally get a little up close and personal to said jumps before launching into orbit lol! I'm not the only one that needs to learn to look up and not stare at the jump 










And he also imagines he is jumping great big oxers 










Please excuse a lot of my positions in these pictures


----------



## Mince Pie (4 April 2012)

Figjam - can't believe you didn't post the photo of "that" hedge!

Here are my lot:

Sandy pony:











Millie - not tidy knees but I think she gave it enough air!:






And Ollycob who was spooking at the fillers  :






And just to show he has lovely knees when jumping normally!


----------



## PucciNPoni (4 April 2012)

okay, I'm cheating and putting in a non jumpin one


----------



## BroadfordQueen (4 April 2012)

Just a couple from Gizmos first outings:











She has settled down a lot now, but still likes to give jumps a bit of air, just in case!


----------



## Ilovefoals (4 April 2012)




----------



## FigJam (4 April 2012)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Figjam - can't believe you didn't post the photo of "that" hedge!
		
Click to expand...







 Have I gone on about "that" hedge a little?!   I figured it didn't really fit the bill of "how high can you get those legs" in terms of showing horses over-jumping or snapping knees up under their chins, although she sure wasn't for brushing through it either!!!


----------



## Emma S (4 April 2012)

Not so much snappy but gave it plenty of room!


----------



## Emma S (4 April 2012)

And just for good measure a very tidy pair of knee's attached to my 11.2hh jumping 1.20m upwards and width ways


----------



## wench (4 April 2012)

http://www.pbase.com/jaqcom/image/111152353

http://www.pbase.com/jaqcom/image/95571120

Only ones I have of Henry available on a computer.


----------



## Bright_Spark (4 April 2012)

Who'd got the better jumping technique- pony or hubby? 






Amber giving it some air!


----------



## GinaGeo (4 April 2012)

Sorry for the really bad picture quality, it's a still from a video.

Here's my 14.3hh Connie jumping a 1.35m spread. He's not normally so wasteful with energy!


----------



## applestroodle (4 April 2012)

Iv got a couple too, my current coo pony!! 







and one of my old coo pony!!


----------



## Mince Pie (4 April 2012)

FigJam said:








 Have I gone on about "that" hedge a little?!   I figured it didn't really fit the bill of "how high can you get those legs" in terms of showing horses over-jumping or snapping knees up under their chins, although she sure wasn't for brushing through it either!!!
		
Click to expand...

I dunno FJ, in the literal terms of the thread title I'd say her legs are pretty high!


----------



## fruity (4 April 2012)

measles said:



			Parker, the undisputed champion in our yard of jumping ridiculously large over fences:














Charlie who we have at the moment is giving him a run for his money for the title though...














(All pics are taken by me of my horses with son riding )
		
Click to expand...

love love love your horses! They always semm to have fab jumps!  such a shame your not near,would be sending all my friends to you for buying


----------



## fruity (4 April 2012)

BroadfordQueen said:



			Just a couple from Gizmos first outings:











She has settled down a lot now, but still likes to give jumps a bit of air, just in case!





Click to expand...

Was this your bargain baby you were telling me about on my coloured youngster thread??? she is truly gorge and similar in shape to mine


----------



## BroadfordQueen (4 April 2012)

Sure is! Thank you, coloured babies are the best don't you know!


----------



## TPO (4 April 2012)

Dottyfordylan said:



			Even my dog does it!?






Click to expand...

Sorry to hi-jack, is that a Norfolk Terrier? Never seen anyone else with one.


----------



## emma.is (4 April 2012)

Not mine found onlin

http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...660178&Signature=nJLVKb9Hg9PR10x6cHJVUWlI1fg=


----------



## horseandshoes77 (5 April 2012)

well midnight doesnt really over jump but he always makes sure his feet are near his chin, thats why he rarely has a pole...altho those feet are so nimble that he can have a run out when he feels like it lol 




















534234_100000273972158_864425_1673766_n.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## olop (5 April 2012)

None of the pone - its far too much effort for him to over-jump a fence 
But I do have this fantastic one of my little pooch having a crack at XC - enjoy


----------



## diggerbez (6 April 2012)

MinxGTi said:



			Sorry not the best quality, but I couldn't not add this picture to this thread!:lol:
My sister was a little bruised on landing after this!





Click to expand...

OMFG! that's amazing!


----------



## Tnavas (6 April 2012)

My friends daughters pony - he's about 14hh


----------



## BBP (6 April 2012)

We aren't in the league of you lot, but for a pony who seems to think he is a steeplechaser, i thought this was a pretty tidy effort:





Bit dangly in this one (darned invisible jumps, its hard to judge the top rail!):





But really gets his back end away!:


----------



## I*HM (6 April 2012)

Considering he had his eyes closed I think he did a decent job






A bit blurry






Ok, so not spectacular but he's tucked his knees (I'll refrain from saying nicely!)


----------



## Kokopelli (6 April 2012)

Koko at his first SJ comp- sadly no one told him it was 2ft 






Andy took a bad stride into this and made up for it by launching over it


----------



## PucciNPoni (6 April 2012)

Just saw this and thought of this thread

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1629703734&sk=photos#!/TheMorganHorse


----------



## CrazyMare (6 April 2012)

How about this from this morning - This is my 4yr old







We also had this







Like mother, like daughter though...

This was a 90cm BN


----------



## TopTotty (7 April 2012)

This is now my dressage pony!!!!  This is Stafford BE80 two years ago....we got eliminated at fence 7!!!  No guessing what I'm saying!!


----------



## Escada2004 (7 April 2012)

This is me and Lily yesterday at Soutview in the Discovery - its a still from the video -ooops we jumped out of the frame


----------



## PapaFrita (7 April 2012)

Little Cigar's daddy ridden by UncleSr


----------



## Rambo (11 April 2012)

Only just figured how to capture stills from video on my phone....so here goes...Cash loose jumping last summer :


----------



## albeg (11 April 2012)

Why step down a drop when you can fly?!






What do you mean it's only 90, there's an invisible pole there!






Mind the gap. (excuse my awful leg position, so ashamed I hid from the camera )






(hope the sizes are ok, I've resized them but the laptop is insisting on showing the originals, so if they're huge I'll do it again.)


----------



## BeckyD (12 April 2012)

*knees above chin*  This from last Saturday (how cute!):



http://www.equestrianphotography.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1591_2890_2892_2894_2901&products_id=192463


----------



## ArcticFox (12 April 2012)

some horses I jumped in Oz, 

fluff






Starlight






Brad







My old BSJA'er






my grey boy beginning to work out he needs to tuck his legs up a bit (grid work)


----------



## pigsmight:) (12 April 2012)

What a fab thread! well here is a very poor quality vid still of my little 4yr old but you will get the idea


----------



## pigsmight:) (12 April 2012)

Or as an alternative


----------



## Girlracer (12 April 2012)

I have a good one of these 







You might need to look closely as video boyfriend was stood far away, bit OTT maybe?


----------



## PingPongPony (12 April 2012)

No horsey pictures but how about my pooch giving it some air 
Show jumping 












And XC


----------



## Twiggy14 (12 April 2012)

Tehe, as pro pics I had to do a link, but I just had to share!! This is the only moment caught on camera... He does this basically every time something scary o.o

Scooby Dooby Doo!


----------



## coreteam1 (12 April 2012)

measles said:



			Parker, the undisputed champion in our yard of jumping ridiculously large over fences:

That top bay horse has an amazing jump!! 

Click to expand...


----------



## worMy (12 April 2012)

My friends stallion..I took the photo


----------



## NickyS (12 April 2012)

should i remind him hes 18 ?
[Content removed]

sorry but couldnt resist. my boy in his younger days !!


----------



## anj789 (12 April 2012)

this is my girl's first show  plenty of daylight!

http://www.waynejonesphotography.com/photo14452107.html
http://www.waynejonesphotography.com/photo14452138.html#photo


----------



## xspiralx (13 April 2012)

You don't get much tidier than this - this is my old mare giving me a helping hand when I b*ggered up the stride!


----------



## JFTDWS (13 April 2012)

Too small for Fergles apparently...  It looks tiny, but it's a BE90 fence apparently 







Invisible trakehner?







(dafthoss riding )


----------



## karlene (13 April 2012)

heres mine, even when i get left behind she still jumps amazing 
http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...945600484_757345483_23651869_1540537937_n.jpg


----------



## miskettie (20 May 2012)

Just happened upon this thread and decided it needed resurrecting!

Here's my boy:

His first show last summer - 






First time XC schooling (he has a thing about logs...who knows why!) - 






Then over a pole last week....








And then a very 'special' picture of my last horse, Ettie:






Who tucked up her back legs as well as her front!


----------



## Bettyboo222 (20 May 2012)

Teds first time over coloured poles, tucked his legs up so high they arn't visible


----------



## naza (20 May 2012)

I got the stride a bit wrong!


----------



## Fidgety (21 May 2012)

The pony's first time over cross country jumps


----------



## JellyBen (21 May 2012)

Just seen this and have a perfect photo!
One of our mini shetlands first time seeing a pole!


----------



## Nats_uk (21 May 2012)

My old horse


----------



## _Rach_ (21 May 2012)

Twizzy was a little special when she first started eventing, this was how we jumped every XC fence.


----------



## JFTDWS (21 May 2012)




----------



## MinxGTi (21 May 2012)

MinxGTi said:



			Sorry not the best quality, but I couldn't not add this picture to this thread!:lol:
My sister was a little bruised on landing after this!





Click to expand...

Seeing as this thread has come back to life! I thought I'd add a couple more of my sister horse Sox signature moves 


















Not only does he go high... he also stretches!!!


----------



## BronsonNutter (21 May 2012)

ttt said:



			One of my favourite pictures......






Click to expand...



Wibs may be the undisputed king of dangly front legs, but at least you can't say he's not careful with his hind end - flicky heels  (No idea why I'm doing my best definately-jumping-off-a-4*-drop-here impression...)







Edit: SuperGin showing how much she can tuck her knees up (first time XC on her, only 13.2hh!)


----------



## LeannePip (21 May 2012)

my four year old







or as an alternative . . .


----------



## Billykid (27 May 2012)

My dad took this photo yesterday at a Pony Club training, and when I saw it I thought of this thread! 





Can't quite get the hang of posting photos (I can't see them ), so if it doesn't work, heres the link http://www.flickr.com/photos/70879449@N03/7277892832/


----------



## ljohnsonsj (27 May 2012)

Ex racer when first learning to jump :





And one of the greener ones is good at it too!


----------



## wits end (27 May 2012)

The 4 y/os at their first ever event










Aly thought flowers and logs were possible symbols of the anti christ and deserved their own space. Africa, on the other hand, decided to show that she's a classy lady who can jump nice and high





The lovely Troy, who always thought you could take off early if you get your legs high enough, regardless of rider opinion or aids


----------



## Mince Pie (27 May 2012)

Oh I like Troy! He's lovely!


----------



## Holzdweaver (27 May 2012)

Bit of an oops moment, this was his second ever show hence the tiny height, but he thought he would make it more interesting! xD


----------



## Angelbones (27 May 2012)

When you are only 34" high a plank on the bottom hole really takes some jumping!







and daughter wasn't quite expecting this much butt lift:







Umm; quite high actually..


----------



## DanaHart (5 June 2012)

Nats_uk said:



			My old horse





Click to expand...

That's Berwick Farm, Stanford Rivers, isn't it.......???


----------



## JustMe22 (5 June 2012)

Not my pic, was posted on a forum somewhere but nobody knew who the pony/child was. Still brilliant though!


----------



## Shysmum (11 June 2012)

WOW - fab thread !!


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (26 December 2012)

I just found this thread 

my entry (the oxer is actually only 4ft):


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (26 December 2012)

Ignore me, he aime at the wing! My 4 year old






3 year old pony





4 year old back end






Orange horse


----------



## j1ffy (26 December 2012)

Spanish pony's first time xc schooling - a little excessive over a pole on the ground!







And the first attempt at a jump:







I'm not sure if he could have tucked his front legs up any further!  Good job he's barefoot or he'd have left a shoe under his girth


----------



## Shutterbug (26 December 2012)

Was not expecting this leap over the tiny cross pole and almost got bounced 6' in the air and lost my stirrups on landing







Not my horse but me riding - this little guy is awesome, absolutely love jumping him but he does like to clear stuff


----------



## charlimouse (26 December 2012)

This was the first time this horse saw a spread fence!


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 December 2012)

This is a brilliant thread, I laughed til I choked with some of them . Thanks for bumping it up, I needed cheered up.


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (26 December 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			This is a brilliant thread, I laughed til I choked with some of them . Thanks for bumping it up, I needed cheered up. 

Click to expand...

No problem, it did the same thing to me


----------



## nikkimariet (26 December 2012)

Nightmare before Christmas said:



			3 year old pony





Click to expand...

Reminds me of my Welsh Sec B I had!


----------



## Delicious_D (26 December 2012)




----------



## Bills (26 December 2012)

This is me on a friends old horse a few years ago out hunting. He saw monsters under that fence I think


----------



## Twiggy14 (26 December 2012)

How about me!?

http://morgan.ponybox.com/barn_page_aboutme_photo.php?photoid=121168&barnid=207120

Or pony over alot of these fences!! But mainly the second, if you dont want to watch it all 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ28gN9cNOE&list=FLm4TkjXZmY2WF71Ykd5yr5g&index=4


----------



## Girlracer (26 December 2012)

I have an ex flat horse that finds jumping a great opportunity to over react and have some fun! For example...


----------



## Javabb94 (26 December 2012)

Sorry for the terrible quality pic - it's a video still 

This is J jumping rather oddly a 1m oxer that was very up to height (doesn't look it in the pic!) 

Btw the fence behind was not part of jump off - we hadn't had it down!







I wish the metal pole wasn't in the way too 

And an pic from a BE80(t) where he is being extremely careful with his hind legs! I can't even see them, think he might have over jumped this!


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (26 December 2012)

nikkimariet said:



			Reminds me of my Welsh Sec B I had!






Click to expand...

Aww they are similar!


----------



## welshstar (26 December 2012)

the pony finding the jumps too small for him












this bench jump was obviously a bit suspicious






These are all from when he was 5/6 years old and his reaction to jumps was to jump them green! (Well apart from the bench jump but I think he just wanted to make sure I was still awake  )


----------



## bellatrix (26 December 2012)




----------



## PingPongPony (27 December 2012)

Got a new one to add


----------



## noobs31 (27 December 2012)

Great idea for a thread but, cluttered up with sooo many pics of horses just...jumping.  Normally.  You do realise they kind of need to tuck up their front legs, to jump at all?


----------



## clairebearnz (28 December 2012)

The jump isn't as backwards as it looks







One of my favourite pictures of him







This was the last fence from home and he felt like showing off.


----------



## HeresHoping (28 December 2012)

We could do knees up (and mother does a good line in gurning):






Photo by Andy Fountain


----------



## ljohnsonsj (28 December 2012)

Nevermind stud guard,mines needs a chin guard


----------



## LEC (28 December 2012)

noobs31 said:



			Great idea for a thread but, cluttered up with sooo many pics of horses just...jumping.  Normally.  You do realise they kind of need to tuck up their front legs, to jump at all?
		
Click to expand...

This has made me laugh as totally agree!


----------



## Lolo (28 December 2012)

noobs31, lol! It's the same in the bloopers too 






Does this count as high knees, even if they're dangly? Bee's first time competing on grass (and her 4th time out) and she was being slightly extravagant. 






This slightly less, but it's a full up BE100 fence and Reg has added about a foot to it. Second to last fence from home- not sure he was exactly tiring 






Definitely high knees here!

None of ours tend to go that overboard with the knees though, very dull of them


----------



## TarrSteps (28 December 2012)

Perhaps there needs to be another thread for 'Giving it some air!'? 

' Good in front' is fore arms horizontal or above, knee angle closer than 90°. Even then, it speaks to carefulness, not scope - lots of horses are great in front precisely because they aren't super scopey and others are a bit casual when the jumps are small because they find it easy to get up in the air.

There are very good reasons for wanting a horse with good front end technique - ignore at your peril!


----------



## StarlightMagic (28 December 2012)

My boys first competition!


----------



## Twiggy14 (1 January 2013)

Bump! 

Umm....


----------



## SpruceRI (2 January 2013)

Solo1 said:



			My first pony had a lot of ping...







I mean, just look at that scope  

Click to expand...

Awww - give him a hug for trying


----------



## SpruceRI (3 January 2013)

Pony not sure which bit to jump....







Bit awkward - my head cut off again!!







My friend jumping a ditch!


----------

